# Does Door Dash Steal Tips



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

so on a couple occasions I have had DD customers tell me they tipped a certain amount on the app but I have not received that tip in my payment. DD list a tip on each delivery but that is done before the delivery is made


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Drew1986 said:


> Does Door Dash Steal Tips


Does a bear crap in the woods?


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Drew1986 said:


> so on a couple occasions I have had DD customers tell me they tipped a certain amount on the app but I have not received that tip in my payment. DD list a tip on each delivery but that is done before the delivery is made


That's the word on the street.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It's actually quite simple. The answer is yes, but here is how it works. Doordash, knows that they need to offer a certain amount to get the driver to accept the request. In order to get that amount, they will use one of the following methods. They will use the doordash guarantee of $1 per delivery plus 100% of the customer tip. Or they will pay from the doordash fund. So for example, you see a 3 mile delivery and it says $4.50 minimum guarantee. That could be DoorDash paying $1 and customer tipping $3.50 or Doordash paying $2.50 and customer tipping $2. The customer tip is used to meet the minimum guarantee to the driver. If the customer pays you cash at the door, 100% not wanted by DoorDash, the driver will make more money and Doordash will pay more money out of DoorDash funds to compensate the driver. I am sure to inform my frequent customers that DoorDash steals their tips so they can pay less, they mostly tip me cash now. To see this demonstrated, look at your pay details, they are almost always dollar for dollar equal between tips and DoorDash compensation. I only drive during bonus periods, because this really annoys the shit out of me. They are the only gig company that steals tips to compensate drivers. Postmates was doing the same thing with their guarantee for new drivers, but after that it was 100% of tips plus the full delivery charge. Unfortunately, DD is my highest paying gig right now, with the least amount of hours put in. Once the bonus is taken away, I can't see myself sticking around for $4-5 total on every delivery. For $10-$15 per delivery, I will hang around and take this shit.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> It's actually quite simple. The answer is yes, but here is how it works. Doordash, knows that they need to offer a certain amount to get the driver to accept the request. In order to get that amount, they will use one of the following methods. They will use the doordash guarantee of $1 per delivery plus 100% of the customer tip. Or they will pay from the doordash fund. So for example, you see a 3 mile delivery and it says $4.50 minimum guarantee. That could be DoorDash paying $1 and customer tipping $3.50 or Doordash paying $2.50 and customer tipping $2. The customer tip is used to meet the minimum guarantee to the driver. If the customer pays you cash at the door, 100% not wanted by DoorDash, the driver will make more money and Doordash will pay more money out of DoorDash funds to compensate the driver. I am sure to inform my frequent customers that DoorDash steals their tips so they can pay less, they mostly tip me cash now. To see this demonstrated, look at your pay details, they are almost always dollar for dollar equal between tips and DoorDash compensation. I only drive during bonus periods, because this really annoys the shit out of me. They are the only gig company that steals tips to compensate drivers. Postmates was doing the same thing with their guarantee for new drivers, but after that it was 100% of tips plus the full delivery charge. Unfortunately, DD is my highest paying gig right now, with the least amount of hours put in. Once the bonus is taken away, I can't see myself sticking around for $4-5 total on every delivery. For $10-$15 per delivery, I will hang around and take this shit.


dryverjohn I thought DD pays a guarantee like Grubhub does? Example...today I signed on for 3 hours, actually signed on at 10:10 until 1:30. Went up to Mooresville where the guarantee was $3 per delivery. I had one....ONE....order. Now I kind of didn't care because it was an experiment of sorts (I have gone up there before during lunch and was busy but didn't work all the way through the guarantee time). Now if this was Grubhub, since I "signed up" for the blocks, I would have gotten over $30 guarantee (3+ hours of SIGNED UP work, not just signing on and picking up orders).


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

The doordash, bonus $3 and $5 is quite different and most drivers don't get it right. You need to accept every request they send your way during that period and when you end your dash you get that bonus. I once had 5 deliveries and declined the 6th one. Instead of the $25 extra I thought I was going to get, I got $0 extra. Even though it says you must accept 75% of the requests during your dash, don't believe it. There are ways to ensure that you get every dash $ owed to you. I have learned this the hard way, but I don't let them pull that shit on me anymore. Because of the high, extra $5 on every delivery in Davidson, every hood rat in town is driving up here for Mo money. It has been painfully slow, past 2 days. I had a ride to the airport yesterday and a ride from Mooresville to Pineville today that helped. I was also able to get back from Uptown to Huntersville with the DF turned on. Today was a rare day where I made more on U/L than I did on DoorDash.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> The doordash, bonus $3 and $5 is quite different and most drivers don't get it right. You need to accept every request they send your way during that period and when you end your dash you get that bonus. I once had 5 deliveries and declined the 6th one. Instead of the $25 extra I thought I was going to get, I got $0 extra. Even though it says you must accept 75% of the requests during your dash, don't believe it. There are ways to ensure that you get every dash $ owed to you. I have learned this the hard way, but I don't let them pull that shit on me anymore. Because of the high, extra $5 on every delivery in Davidson, every hood rat in town is driving up here for Mo money. It has been painfully slow, past 2 days. I had a ride to the airport yesterday and a ride from Mooresville to Pineville today that helped. I was also able to get back from Uptown to Huntersville with the DF turned on. Today was a rare day where I made more on U/L than I did on DoorDash.


Yeah Grubhub guarantees at least $10 per hour whether you get an order or not...provided you sign up for a scheduled block versus just opening the app and driving. That's how I would make $30 a day sleeping from 7-10am in Rochester with no orders lol.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Grubhub here also pays $10, but the blocks go quick. I am a GH driver in Hickory, but rarely go. Went one lunch and tips averaged less than $1. Scheduled blocks with Doordash, just mean that if the area is grayed out, you can still dash, they limit the number of drivers based on demand. The current bonus indicates that they are short on drivers. I have only been blocked out a few times, it is usually during very slow periods. They had one of those tonight.


----------

